# Post Your Sexy Scot Pollard Pics Here!



## Jason The Terryble (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Jason The Terryble (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

In all seriousness, you guys will really enjoy Scot. He is a strange character:yes:


----------



## Jason The Terryble (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

He's the man with 1,000 haircuts and faces! 

Style-Man is coming to Indiana!


















BTW:

Total Rebounds 16 @ Indiana 4/01/03 
Free Throws Made 7 @ Indiana 4/01/03 
Free Throws Attempted 10 @ Indiana4/01/03 
4 vs. Indiana 3/11/98

4 Records against us 


at Pacers 27min 3-7fg 7-10ft 16reb 1stl 1to 1blk 4pf 13pts

The best game of the season


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

LMAO!! :laugh: :laugh: 

BTW some pics are comming up red Xs.


----------



## Jason The Terryble (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> LMAO!! :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> BTW some pics are comming up red Xs.


Sorry, but what means LMAO? i know BTW and IMO, but this


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, but what means LMAO? i know BTW and IMO, but this


Laughing my *** off


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks a lot Xavier!


----------



## Jason The Terryble (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jason The Terryble</b>!


Pollard has just beat out the Butcher from Gangs of New York for best mustach!


----------



## Jason The Terryble (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice All-American Boy Scot








Evil Serial Killer Scot


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Pollard has just beat out the Butcher from Gangs of New York for best mustach!


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Maybe he will have a mohawk this year, or better yet, a perm.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Maybe he will have a mohawk this year, or better yet, a perm.


Mohawk! Mohawk! Mohawk! 

I like a lot. It would be crazy see Scot with a Mowahk haircut and the big mustach


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> 
> 
> Mohawk! Mohawk! Mohawk!
> ...


lol, that would be hilarious.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Damn, Pollard has some crazy looks... 











...LMAO at that HUGE mo :laugh:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah I think he looks like he lives in a trailer. Since he makes 5 million a year it's probably a trailer with 50 rooms in it.


----------

